# Position of Hall sensor on BLDC



## 200sxboy (Apr 30, 2010)

How do you figure out the proper positioning of the hall or optical sensor on a BLDC?
PS : i was looking at a Kelly 120v controller, The description says
• Configurable 60-degree or 120-degree hall position sensor.
Does this mean i would have to use 3 hall sensor at 120degree ?


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

yes, it means the three hall sensors should be on 120 degrees electrical. You should check the ratio of mechanical and electrical degree of motor and then place the hall sensors accordingly. Let me know if more information.


----------

